# Egg Laying Syntoms????



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday Micake didn't eat at all, very unusuall for her. Then she started breathing real heavily and opened her ovipositor thing and 2 white tube things came out and started moving about. Then she curled down the abdomen onto something and started to move it back and forth. Then she stopped and nothing else has happened ever since except that she has been wandering around a bit. I have not really had mantids lay ooths so if some people think that this is a rediculous thing then realize that in 3+ years of experience I've only had 2 fertile egg-cases and 2 infertile egg-cases layed and only saw the end of the proccess for the 2 fertile ones. And I've had so far like, at least 14 adult female mantids in all my experience.


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

but seriously she's trying to find a place to lay an ootheca.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

bassist said:


> but seriously she's trying to find a place to lay an ootheca.


nice pic of the guy, anyway there are plenty of perches for egg laying in there.


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

She's just trying to find the right one you don't even need foliage she'll lay when she's ready unless she becomes 'egg bound' of course.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

thats like my european today she did lay me a ooth but she did alot of looking around before she decided to pick a spot to lay it and had no influence on her laying it either!


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

So when can I expect an ooth? She started these syntoms (well not eating all day) at around 7 pm.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

you do mean symptoms dont you?

The female will lay when she finds the right spot and not any sooner or later and could take a day or maybe sooner as long as she does not die or get bothered by something then she will lay one at her own pace and in her own time and whats the hurry as she will lay it it her own time not on anything elses!

You expecienced ooth laying already in one form or another but just have to remember patience is a virtue and she will produce the ooth when she finds the spot and decides its time!


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

massaman said:


> you do mean symptoms dont you?The female will lay when she finds the right spot and not any sooner or later and could take a day or maybe sooner as long as she does not die or get bothered by something then she will lay one at her own pace and in her own time and whats the hurry as she will lay it it her own time not on anything elses!
> 
> You expecienced ooth laying already in one form or another but just have to remember patience is a virtue and she will produce the ooth when she finds the spot and decides its time!


sorry for the mis-spell. I hope she finds the right spot soon. She has been sitting in one spot for about an hour. Is that the spot she will lay on?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> sorry for the mis-spell. I hope she finds the right spot soon. She has been sitting in one spot for about an hour. Is that the spot she will lay on?


Who knows. Give the poor girl some "alone" time, and quit hovering over her watching her. She's probably waiting for you to go to bed or something so she can lay in peace without your eyeballs all over her.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Who knows. Give the poor girl some "alone" time, and quit hovering over her watching her. She's probably waiting for you to go to bed or something so she can lay in peace without your eyeballs all over her.


she could have done that last night or during school!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't be so impatient...


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Don't be so impatient...


you're right. I will calm down.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Just ignore her for now and dont even look her way or anything and just give her space and she will lay when she is ready and I will admit my first european who laid me my two ooths laid them even though she is above my pc monitor but I did not bother her one bit but took a few looks but other then that she laid fine!I did worry too about my chinese female but she did lay a ooth which just proved to me that she was just waiting for the right time and the right moment to lay it!


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

I have not really had mantids lay ooths so if some people think that this is a rediculous thing then realize that in 3+ years of experience I've only had 2 fertile egg-cases and 2 infertile egg-cases layed and only saw the end of the proccess for the 2 fertile ones.

HMM This is conflicting statements saying you never had mantids lay ooths in one statement and then in an another you only saw the end process of 2 infertiles which means you did have them lay something infertile as they were!


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 21, 2009)

How unusual. The description of your mantid's behavior surely shows that she's about to have an oothecae. The weird thing is that she hasn't laid the oothecae yet with this amount of time. It must be the species because mines don't take this long to lay an oothecae.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> How unusual. The description of your mantid's behavior surely shows that she's about to have an oothecae. The weird thing is that she hasn't laid the oothecae yet with this amount of time. It must be the species because mines don't take this long to lay an oothecae.


it's Creobroter Gemmatus.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I have records of when all mine lay and seems sometimes its a pattern as one of my nebulosa females first ooth - 8/27/09

and like 20ish days later second ooth - 9/16/09 and sometimes it can be random but other times its in a pattern!

Yeah one of my creobroter nebulosas is doing the very same thing as his!


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> it's Creobroter Gemmatus.


Yeah, I know. I had to go down to your "signature" to find out what mantid species Micake was. If that's how long a _Creobroter gemmatus_ takes before it has an oothecae (if it is indeed about to have an oothecae), then I've learned something new about the species.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, she needs alone time, my european laid an ooth while i was at school. Came home and I was like gee! Cool! An upside to my day.


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

Also raise the humidity.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2009)

bassist said:


> Also raise the humidity.


okay. I will do that.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2009)

URGENT! PLEASE VIEW LINK TO SEE THE POSITION SHE'S BEEN IN ALL DAY LONG!!!!

Second Pic Down


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

.. Man, just wait, my female lineola sits 2 days on the same spot without moving when she's about to lay eggs


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

Right click image

Click properties

copy URL

paste into post

add



tags

??????

profit!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

man chill out and dont get worried man its not like its the end of the world or anything you need to either take some medication to calm yourself down and quit being so emmotional over this or get out of the hobby if your going to go all bent out of shape over stuff that you can never have control over!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> man chill out and dont get worried man its not like its the end of the world or anything you need to either take some medication to calm yourself down and quit being so emmotional over this or get out of the hobby if your going to go all bent out of shape over stuff that you can never have control over!


+1


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you going to post if your mantis blows her nose too or something else and need to like not worry so much and post when every kind of problem arises as its ok for a while but after a while it gets monotonous and you need to problem solve sometimes without using a forum and try it sometime and you may like it!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol at [Massa Man] haha...Agent A is that other Flower Mantid next to it dead or something?


----------



## wero626 (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way Agent A all Mantids are different some take 1 week some take a month to lay an ooth..I figure theres nothing you can do she will lay it when she is ready just make sure food is availabe and your good..I dont think humidty has a whole lot to do with a mantid laying an ooth thats when your incubating the ooth humidty is important..Good luck let us know when she has one =]


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

dont look dead but looks like it dont know where its going or how it got there!

yeah from the first ooth laid can take 2 or more weeks and sometimes less for the next one to be laid and I can use my own list as a example of this!

Creobroter Gemmatus (my own female)

first ooth - 9/13/09

Second ooth - 9/22/09

so it can take little over a week and sometimes 2 or more weeks and there is a species that takes 5 months to hatch from a ooth and doubt you could stand that kind of pressure waiting for that to hatch from something like that but every species has their own timetable on when they can and will lay a ooth and you can influence the environment but you can not get the mantis to lay one faster then she is capable of doing!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 23, 2009)

Agent, i thought you had like 3-5 years experience? Shouldn't you know they don't lay immediately? Plus your like one of the best creobroter breeders right?


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

dont know but do know that I have not had that much experience but doing a darn good job with breeding my own creobroter species and my other ones and have not had any mishaps so to speak but alot of slow responses from the males and few of them were little too eager but yet got all my mantis's to do their jobs without posting every time there is a problem!


----------



## agent A (Sep 23, 2009)

she layed an ooth! here are pics!

laying






ooth (it's circled)


----------

